# Edmonton Apple Store July 1st



## Max Amerongen (Oct 27, 2007)

Apple opens first Alberta store on July 1



> Alberta's first Apple store opens July 1 in West Edmonton Mall, selling Macintosh computers, iPods and iPhones.
> The 6,000-square-foot outlet has projected annual sales of over $30 million, mall president Don Ghermezian said Friday. "They just recently expanded into Canada. They've been a smashing success in Toronto."


The rest of the article isn't about the store, and I can't find any other references. I remember hearing about a lease being signed, but it's interesting that there's a date associated with this. Anyone heard about this anywhere else?


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

damn y not Calgary!!


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

July 1st ..altho the mall will be open, is a STAT Holiday.. I doubt a retail store would choose a STAT holiday to open...


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

WorldIRC said:


> July 1st ..altho the mall will be open, is a STAT Holiday.. I doubt a retail store would choose a STAT holiday to open...


y not? thats when most people have the day off to shop/ line up in line for the apple store to make it look good in front of the media?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Anybody notice that they said "iphones" in that quote?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

tacsniper said:


> damn y not Calgary!!


Cause Calgary sucks. Go Oilers!


----------



## Max Amerongen (Oct 27, 2007)

Atroz said:


> Anybody notice that they said "iphones" in that quote?


I didn't. I wouldn't guess that he knows something we don't. Probably just a mistake.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

That doesn't give much time for hiring and training. Any postings on the Apple site yet?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

WorldIRC said:


> July 1st ..altho the mall will be open, is a STAT Holiday.. I doubt a retail store would choose a STAT holiday to open...


The only day stores are closed in Alberta is Christmas day, so opening on July 1 is not unlike any other day.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

They say iPhones... this is a good sign!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Uh……there's been an Apple store in Edmonton for about twenty years. It's called WestWorld Computers.:yikes:


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

This is going to be a corporate store. It feels more like a fancy lounge really when your in it. They both do sell Apple products though.

Good for you Edmontoners!


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Atroz said:


> Anybody notice that they said "iphones" in that quote?


Sounds like something said in passing, rather than an official statement.  
But more stores in Canada is a good sign of the health of Apple in this country.

I guess the store in Chinook Calgary is dead?


----------



## Rukus (Aug 10, 2007)

Yay, this is 10 minutes from my house! Yes we do have Westworld here in town already but an Apple corporate store is a welcome addition.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

What's a "corporate" store vs. std retail?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

NewGuy said:


> What's a "corporate" store vs. std retail?


In this case it means the store will be owned and operated by Apple, as opposed to being an independent reseller.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Adrian. said:


> This is going to be a corporate store. It feels more like a fancy lounge really when your in it. They both do sell Apple products though.
> 
> Good for you Edmontoners!


Two things:

1. The term is when "you're" in it, and 

2. It's Edmontonians. 

But welcome to Edmonton, Apple corporate.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I realize my mistakes SINC. Forums bring out the worst in my grammatical skills.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Adrian. said:


> I realize my mistakes SINC. Forums bring out the worst in my grammatical skills.


Forums are a great place to improve those skills. I reason if you are not aware you make them, you can never improve. Advice is given in that spirit.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

*location speculation*

As Apple is accepting applications for future openings at a "West Edmonton" location I decided to go have a walk yesterday and see if I could guess where they may move in to WEM.

Mall president Don Ghermezian is quoted as saying the store will be 6,000 sq.ft. so I was looking to see if there are any open spaces close to that size. I took some photos as well.

View attachment 4426

View attachment 4427

The blue is where there is space close to the 6000sq. ft. size.

The best location as far as traffic and visibility as I see it would be on the second floor by HMV in phase 4 (west end)
View attachment 4428

View attachment 4429

View attachment 4430


As it had been eight years since I last entered the mall I was surprised that they have so little empty space. The economy must be better than I thought here.

I also have photos of some of the other locations if anyone is interested.


----------



## Max Amerongen (Oct 27, 2007)

8 years? Good job! I've been trying to go no more than once a year, and it's generally worked. 

I think you're probably right about the location next to HMV. Looks like you put in some serious research.

Welcome to ehMac!


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

SINC said:


> The only day stores are closed in Alberta is Christmas day, so opening on July 1 is not unlike any other day.


I thought that July 1th was a national holiday for every one in Canada?


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

West world might really take a hit from this. They're still located pretty close to the mall, right?

Funny all this talk of putting an Apple store in WEM and I never imagined where it would go. Good detective work, JP.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

meall said:


> I thought that July 1th was a national holiday for every one in Canada?


It's Canada Day--the anniversary of our birth as a country. You'd _think_ it would be a national holiday for everyone in Canada.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

In B.C. and AB, it's a stat holiday but stores are open holiday hours and employees not only get paid for that day but if they work they get time and a half.

Not everything closes like in Ontario where Sunday shopping was unheard of and illegal only 15 years ago. The Maritimes are slowly warming to Sunday and holiday shopping.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

Max Amerongen said:


> 8 years? Good job! I've been trying to go no more than once a year, and it's generally worked.


I used to work for the Mall back in the 90's so I was quite tired of it. But if they do open an Apple store then I might be there more than once a year.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> It's Canada Day--the anniversary of our birth as a country. You'd _think_ it would be a national holiday for everyone in Canada.


The only day big stores and malls are closed in Alberta is Christmas Day. Major stores are open every other day of the year. Smaller independent stores often close on Sundays, particularly if not located in a mall.


----------



## mac2maverick (Feb 17, 2008)

I've been wondering what the Apple dealers would think if an Apple store opened. On the one hand it'd take away some of their business. On the other hand it'd create more Apple users and lead to more future customers. What do you guys (and girls) think about this?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

mac2maverick said:


> I've been wondering what the Apple dealers would think if an Apple store opened. On the one hand it'd take away some of their business. On the other hand it'd create more Apple users and lead to more future customers. What do you guys (and girls) think about this?


As someone who was directly affected by this, I can say with some authority that it's definitely a two-sided coin.

If the Apple Store in question is too close to your indie-dealer/reseller store, you'll probably be out of business within two years. If it's on the other side of town, or you offer something the Apple Store doesn't, you'll flourish.

Until I moved here I had the privilege of working for the oldest independent Apple dealer still standing -- Connecting Point, which started out as an Apple II dealer and is still doing fine today.

The only thing that keeps them afloat, really (because profit margins on the products are, to be blunt, laughable) is their ridiculously good service and the fac that they're in a wealthy area on the other side of town from the two Orlando-area Apple Stores.

Apple, for reasons never made clear, located both of their Apple Stores in the same general area (the south side of town) to catch all the tourists. But the north side of town has a lot of money AND tons of Apple users, all of which have to drive up to an hour away (did I mention Orlando is one really spread-out town?) or deal with Worst Buy or Circuit ****ty if they want to buy a Mac.

Or there was Connecting Point, a modest little store (actually two, the original is in Melbourne near the coast) that didn't have much selection but emphasised great customer service both in the retail side and the repair side (authorised repair centre, so we did a lot of warranty work) and built trust with the locals.

The two Apple Stores kicked our rear ends all over the block in terms of sales (easily $15M to our $1.5M annual sales) but they're still there 29 years later.

It's true that having an Apple Store creates tons more Apple customers, but if Connecting Point is anything to go by, I'd say they still just get the crumbs off Apple's table, just marginally more crumbs this year than, say, five years ago.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

*Construction begins*

Here is a link for the Pics (not mine). I got it wrong as that location had a shop in it when I last visited and snapped the pics I posted. ifoAppleStore - West Edmonton May 1st

It looks like they will make the July 1st date or about then.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

Its on the second floor just east of the ice palace (R2125 is the disney store next door)


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

John Pryor said:


> Its on the second floor just east of the ice palace (R2125 is the disney store next door)


Wow - another well-researched location for Apple. I wouldn't have thought of that location, but that Disney store draws not only all the tourists but many locals as well - great idea to be right beside it. Plus the lease rates would be lower on the second level so they're not paying the highest premiums for being in the mall.

I can't wait - I'll be lining up for the July 1st opening.

BTW, I agree - thanks so much for all the research, John - it's greatly appreciated. I'm in line with you - my wife has to drag me there, usually no more than once every 6 months, but with the Apple store being there.... hell, I'll volunteer to get to the mall on a weekly basis.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

ZRXer said:


> I can't wait - I'll be lining up for the July 1st opening.


I'm hoping to be their as well.

On a side note the wife dragged me down to WEM yesterday and she wanted to see the disney store and I saw that some one had kicked in the wall to the right of the door at the apple store. It is patched already but it was a big hole. Must have been a PC user


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll be there. Sweet!


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

Was at WEM today and had the camera so I snapped this through the door crack.
You can just make out the logos at the back. They are clearly on track for July 1 opening. 
Also the Apple Logo is gone from the front and another large hole has been patched(5'x5') . The front is all black now.


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

Is there any confirmed "launch day" schedule? Certain times they will open, etc.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

Hawk2416 said:


> Is there any confirmed "launch day" schedule? Certain times they will open, etc.


The only date that has been floated (July 1st) was from the Mall Manager. Apple has as per usual kept quiet. They usually make an announcement about a week or less before.


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

Do you think the line would be inside the mall? Or would we have to wait outside?


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

HEY! I AM MOVING TO DEADMONTON ON JULY 1ST!!

I should drop in a resume! teehee!


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

spitfire1945 said:


> HEY! I AM MOVING TO DEADMONTON ON JULY 1ST!!
> 
> I should drop in a resume! teehee!


That would be a good idea as I have heard that they are hard pressed for qualified applicants.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

Hawk2416 said:


> Do you think the line would be inside the mall? Or would we have to wait outside?


I would hope that it would be inside as that is a long way from any entrance.


----------



## StageDive (Feb 8, 2008)

phooey. I'm going to be in edmonton, but only from the 23rd to the 26th. (June)


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey, I applied and never got a call back, but a polite PFO.

Got a job working for another shop in town though, no big deal.. and it's in my area of expertise - Unix sysadmin.


----------



## MacOSXAddict (Jun 17, 2008)

Rumor has it that Apple Canada is opening a store in Calgary on October 2008 at Market Mall. There is a white construction wall in front of the mall space right across from H&M and The Sony Store saying "An Exciting New Retailer is Coming." 

They are also hiring for the Market Mall location on Apple's website.


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

MacOSXAddict said:


> Rumor has it that Apple Canada is opening a store in Calgary on October 2008 at Market Mall. There is a white construction wall in front of the mall space right across from H&M and The Sony Store saying "An Exciting New Retailer is Coming."


Not quite sure how this fits into this thread at all, but hey... hijack away. Calgary inferiority complex?  

I've noticed that a number of the recent openings of Apple stores take place at around 5:00 or 6:00 PM local time so that they are only open for the evening of the first day of business. I guess that would be nicer when it comes to lining up as you could do it in the mall, because there's no way they'd let people stay in the mall while it's closed to line up - even though so many mallrats live inside of the mall. Hey, maybe some of those mallrats WILL be the first to line up. 

Do they still do the lootbags to the first people in line for Apple store openings?


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

MacOSXAddict said:


> Rumor has it that Apple Canada is opening a store in Calgary on October 2008 at Market Mall. There is a white construction wall in front of the mall space right across from H&M and The Sony Store saying "An Exciting New Retailer is Coming."
> 
> They are also hiring for the Market Mall location on Apple's website.


http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/63026-calgary-apple-store-market-mall-now-hiring.html

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/40423-calgary-store-confirmed-apple.html

Yes you might want to check out these links.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

ZRXer said:


> I've noticed that a number of the recent openings of Apple stores take place at around 5:00 or 6:00 PM local time so that they are only open for the evening of the first day of business. I guess that would be nicer when it comes to lining up as you could do it in the mall, because there's no way they'd let people stay in the mall while it's closed to line up - even though so many mallrats live inside of the mall. Hey, maybe some of those mallrats WILL be the first to line up.
> 
> Do they still do the lootbags to the first people in line for Apple store openings?


The mall is open to the hotel guests as there is no barrier between the elevators and the rest of the mall. So my guess is that they might allow a line overnight. Also note that Bourbon Street has bars open till 2 or 3 am and some of the food court shops open as early as 6 am. Cafe Europa begins breakfast at 6 am and they are owned by the mall.

I would say that you should check with security to be sure.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything concrete yet? We are less than a week away and other than my photo last week I have nothing. Are they going to make the 1st?


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

John Pryor said:


> Has anyone heard anything concrete yet? We are less than a week away and other than my photo last week I have nothing. Are they going to make the 1st?


My Flight to Edmonton is on July 1st, if I have time I may try to go to the West Edmonton Mall.

Although I highly doubt it since my car wont get transported till the 22nd of this month


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

The big day is coming up on Tuesday. Does anyone have any info on the grand opening yet? Has anyone stopped by recently to see any progress?


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

I haven't been down that way in over two weeks. From what I saw they were a bit behind on getting everything ready to open and with nothing from Apple or the press I am doubting they are opening tomorrow but there is no way to tell until some one goes and has a look to see if the shop is finished.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

The Edmonton store opens july 5


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

That is fantastic. Thankee you!


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

That is great! As now I can make plans.


----------



## fixerdude (Jan 19, 2004)

Just received this:



> We are located in phase 2 on the upper level of WEM.
> 
> The nearest entrances are #45 on the upper level near Evelyne Charles or #44 on the lower level near Zellers.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

It is official 
Now if I can arrange a baby sitter for Saturday starting at 7:30 am I can get into line before 6am


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

Where did you find that?


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

John Pryor said:


> It is official
> Now if I can arrange a baby sitter for Saturday starting at 7:30 am I can get into line before 6am


Your mathematics escapes me.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

iJohnHenry said:


> Your mathematics escapes me.


The 7:30 am is when my wife leaves for work:baby:


----------



## Slyck (Jul 1, 2008)

Apple Store West Edmonton - Apple Retail Store - Apple Canada

Site is available, but bare.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Please take pics!


----------



## devo (Jan 18, 2004)

*WEM store*

I had walked by yesterday and caught a glimpse inside before a worker saw me and shut the door. There is no way it would be open for July 1st so I went online and found the official date of July 5th from 10am -9pm (as stated on their website). That could still be a bit of a push.


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

What time is everyone lining up? I want to be one of the first few, I don't want to arrive late.


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm getting pretty excited for this!


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

Hawk2416 said:


> What time is everyone lining up? I want to be one of the first few, I don't want to arrive late.


From what I have heard back from security they are going to discourage people lining up so I am planning on being there as the mall employes start coming in at 5 am or a bit earlier.


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

John Pryor said:


> From what I have heard back from security they are going to discourage people lining up so I am planning on being there as the mall employes start coming in at 5 am or a bit earlier.


Alright, I'll see what time I can get there.
Look for me, I'm the teenage kid. 
What entrance are you planning on going into?


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

Many many years ago when I worked in the mall I would get there at 4:00 a.m. entrance 50 was open usually or I would duck in the service entrance next to it.

As I will be coming by taxi or bike up 87 ave. I will most likely use entrance 32 or 44 if they are open. I'll be the old guy with the black second gen iPod Nano and chair.

P.S. I just got a call through to the mall and they were not aware that the opening was two days away


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

John Pryor said:


> Many many years ago when I worked in the mall I would get there at 4:00 a.m. entrance 50 was open usually or I would duck in the service entrance next to it.
> 
> As I will be coming by taxi or bike up 87 ave. I will most likely use entrance 32 or 44 if they are open. I'll be the old guy with the black second gen iPod Nano and chair.
> 
> P.S. I just got a call through to the mall and they were not aware that the opening was two days away


It better be open on Saturday. There will be more than a few upset people if it isn't. I mean Apple is promoting the Grand Opening.


----------



## Max Amerongen (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm not getting there until around the time it opens, I don't think many people will show.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I just wish they had put the store in a different location. I try and stay as far away from WEM as I possibly can.

Maybe even a bit further than that, so don't look for me there. 

If I need anything, I'll stop by Westworld, the authorized Apple dealer, where I can park in front of the door and walk in.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> It better be open on Saturday. There will be more than a few upset people if it isn't. I mean Apple is promoting the Grand Opening.


I think it is a matter that the different departments have not been filled in that there is going to be a lineup. This is about how I remember it when I worked their. I remember hotel guests being detained as they walked to Cafe Europa for breakfast because the Bosses at the kitchens didn't tell security that they were opening an hour earlier. The chain goes like this Head Chef tells Cafe supervisor that they are opening earlier, Cafe supervisor writes memo to Head Chef, who then signs it and sends it to his bosses they sign off and give to secretaries who send to Human resources who then send copies to All department Heads who then send it back down to the people on the ground like the Security Guards. This takes about two weeks. In the mean time the Cafe has been opening early for those two weeks.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

SINC said:


> I just wish they had put the store in a different location. I try and stay as far away from WEM as I possibly can.
> 
> Maybe even a bit further than that, so don't look for me there.
> 
> If I need anything, I'll stop by Westworld, the authorized Apple dealer, where I can park in front of the door and walk in.


Just remember that IKEA started in the mall and as they got people used to them they up sized (twice) and now they have that massive store in South Edmonton Common.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

I want to ****ing work in this location. I just moved to Edmonton.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

I got the following from security about 30 min ago.



> Good afternoon John,
> 
> Our department has been in touch with the management from the Apple store. There will be staff on scene (from the Apple store) at 8 pm tonight. They will be overseeing the line up overnight and during the grand opening of the store. There are areas clearly marked on where you and your friends can line up. You are more then welcome to line up after 8 pm.
> 
> ...


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll be heading out earlier than I thought so I should be their by midnight. I am so going to be tired tomorrow.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

John Pryor said:


> I'll be heading out earlier than I thought so I should be *their* by midnight. I am so going to be tired tomorrow.


There


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

spitfire1945 said:


> I want to ****ing work in this location. *I just moved to Edmonton.*


I'm sorry!!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

John Pryor said:


> I think it is a matter that the different departments have not been filled in that there is going to be a lineup. This is about how I remember it when I worked *their*...


There


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> I'm sorry!!


Thats right get down on your knees!


----------



## rufkutz (May 1, 2008)

I'll be there for sure with bells on!!!! It will be the be "the Best" place to be in the city this weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## Flint123 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'll be there It's gonna be AWESOME! 
I can't wait!


----------



## Wikkyd (Feb 17, 2008)

It's almost 7 now, I showed up sometime around six to wait in line. There's a few people ahead of me in line, probably 10. A lot less people than expected; Hawk2416 is here beside me.
Someone's taking pictures for Flickr so the gallery might show up here later, I didn't ask if they visited ehMac. If the gallery isn't up later, I'll hunt it down and post a link for everyone.


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

It's 7:30 now - unfortunately (in this case) I have a wife and two kids to pack up too - so we're heading to Fresh Start for a quick brekkie and then to the mall. Glad to hear the line up isn't as bad as I had feared after reading that security email. See you guys there!


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Don't be surprised if the lineup fills out fairly quickly near the end. People often complain that the lineup is relatively small... until the last hour, when 200 people appear out of the woodwork!


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm back from a blast of an opening. I was 5th or 6th through the door I'm still a little groggy as I was in line all night XX) 

So I will have the pics in a few hours after a nap


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Just got back as well --- forgot my camera so I had to use my wife's palm treo. I'll have some pictures soon.
What a nice store. Showed up at 9:50 and the lineup was huge, but still got in, in about 45 minutes.


----------



## Max Amerongen (Oct 27, 2007)

The Genius I befriended was bragging about how this is the biggest Apple store in a mall in the world, but only until the Calgary store opens.


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

It was definitely a full house - that lineup was pretty big right before it opened, but they moved it along nice and quick. Great staff, and man, the hardware was flying out of the door. We were surprised at how many people were buying stuff - I figured that mostly interested people would come out the first day, instead of buyers. But that's great stuff - lots of news coverage too - hopefully they'll show some of it on the news instead of boiling it down to 4 seconds of footage.

Very nice store- anybody have any thoughts as to where the iPhone area will be? Near the front, I'm guessing - along the iPod line of counters?


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

hhhmmm... the 2 people I talked to made it sound like they won't be carrying the iPhone and that only Rogers and Fido stores/outlets will have them.
To me that doesn't make much sense, but we'll know Friday.


----------



## Flint123 (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya, it was a really nice store and the employees were very friendly. As I was waiting for my purchases to be bagged, the lady at the front asked what I had bought, I replied with "an AppleTV" and she was very excited and said I should come back really soon and tell them how I liked it.
And you know what? I will be back very soon!


----------



## MassMac (Jan 14, 2008)

Very happy with the new store. Bought 500 time capsule and some accesories for my touch. Quite the layout. Saw my first AIR. Just happy to buy stuff locally and not online. Shipping really adds up. I will be back soon.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Good to know that customer satisfaction is still important to Apple, despite the iPhone/Rogers less-than-stellar response. Apple is all about customer service in my experience.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

You guys are making this into a Cuban vacation. 

"omg! where is my camera"
"where is my lawn chair"
"where is my iCocktail?"

Don't turn yourselves into robots fellahs


----------



## Jonathan (Nov 21, 2004)

Totally, 

I'll post all the photos to flickr, but most of them are up now.

Also GlobalTV | Edmonton | Video

has a video if you click on Global Edmonton --> Mac Mayhem you can see a vid. 

-Jonathan



Wikkyd said:


> It's almost 7 now, I showed up sometime around six to wait in line. There's a few people ahead of me in line, probably 10. A lot less people than expected; Hawk2416 is here beside me.
> Someone's taking pictures for Flickr so the gallery might show up here later, I didn't ask if they visited ehMac. If the gallery isn't up later, I'll hunt it down and post a link for everyone.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

I posted some of my photos to the photo section. Search under "apple store edmonton"


----------



## Jonathan (Nov 21, 2004)

John Pryor said:


> I posted some of my photos to the photo section. Search under "apple store edmonton"


thanks John & it was fun hanging out with you in line for 12 hours


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

spitfire1945 said:


> You guys are making this into a Cuban vacation.
> 
> "omg! where is my camera"
> "where is my lawn chair"
> ...


Hmmm...
Camera was in my right pocket
Had a comfy lawn chair with cup holders
And by 8 a.m. Timmy's was open and I had my XL Triple Triple 

That Computes:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

John Pryor said:


> Hmmm...
> Camera was in my right pocket
> Had a comfy lawn chair with cup holders
> And by 8 a.m. Timmy's was open and I had my XL Triple Triple
> ...


Aww man you guys shudda told me I would have joined you and the others. I cried when I went in there... well I didn't it was very over whelming entering the only Apple Store in Alberta. I really wanted to work there but after Staples, Apple Store, Futureshop and The Source CC I vowed I would never work for retail ever again.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

Well I just arrived in Edmonton late last night (visit with in-laws; holiday) and my first stop today was the Apple store. Nice layout; a big more open than other ones I've been to. Since I visit Edmonton often, I'm really glad they opened this store. Question is will I buy anything today? 

Edit: The answer is yes. I found a verbatim usb/firewire external 120 gb usb drive for only $110. The sign was mismarked; should have been $129.95 as marked on the package, but they gave me the lower price. Unfortunately, they'll probably have it corrected right away.

The store employees are very nice and they try to be very helpful. But the four I dealt with weren't very knowledgeable about all of the products they sell or about computer technology in general. I assume many are newly trained.


----------



## TomalakChop (Oct 29, 2008)

*New Apple Store not so great*

I had a minor concern with the plastic on my Macbook wrist area splintering and I took it in to see if it was covered by my AppleCare plan. They wanted me to sign up for an appointment two days away. I drove up 170th street to Westworld Computers and they fixed my problem in 20 minutes. The Apple store employees were very friendly and the whole place looks great! If they can't handle my walk in business I just won't walk in.


----------

